# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی مدیریت و بازرگانی دریایی

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته ی مدیریت و بازرگانی دریایی








دیباچه:


هدف این رشته تربیت کارشناس بازرگانی دریایی برای خدمت در ارگان‌های دریایی، حمل و نقلی، تجارت خارجی و برنامه‌ریزی کلان جمهوری اسلامی و دیگر شرکت‌ها و مؤسسات خصوصی و دولتی مرتبط با امور مدیریت  بازرگانی دریایی کشور است. این رشته دارای سه گرایش مناطق ویژه، گمرکی و  بندر و کشتیرانی می‌باشد که هر گرایش تنها 18 واحد اختصاصی دارد. گفتنی است  که این رشته از بین داوطلبان گروه‌های آزمایش ریاضی و فنی، علوم تجربی و  علوم انسانی دانشجو می‌پذیرد.گرایش مناطق ویژه دانشجویان این گرایش با اصول  و انواع مناطق ویژه تجاری و صنعتی مرزی و دریایی از نقطه نظر اهداف،  تولید، اشتغال، مالکیت، منافع، سرمایه‌گذاری خارجی، عملکرد و ساختار  این‌گونه مناطق آشنا می‌شوند و علل پیشرفت اقتصادی کشورهای صنعتی پیشرفت و  در حال توسعه را مطالعه می‌کنند تا بتوانند راه‌های پیشبرد و توسعه و جذب  سرمایه‌گذاری را در مناطق ویژه فراگیرند.



درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :


دروس مشترک در گرایش‌های مختلف مدیریت و بازرگانی دریایی:


روانشناسی‌کار، اقتصاد خُرد، اقتصاد کلان، اصول حسابداری، ریاضیات و کاربرد آن در مدیریت، آمار و کاربرد آن در مدیریت، کامپیوتر و کاربرد آن در مدیریت، روش تحقیق در مدیریت، مبانی مدیریت اسلامی و الگوهای آن، مبانی سازمان و مدیریت، مدیریت رفتار سازمانی، پژوهش در عملیات، حسابداری صنعتی، مدیریت تولید، حقوق بازرگانی، پول و ارز و بانکداری، تجزیه و تحلیل و طراحی سیستم، بازاریابی و مدیریت بازار، مدیریت مالی، توسعه اقتصادی و برنامه‌ریزی، سیستم‌های اطلاعاتی مدیریت، حسابرسی، زبان تخصصی، بازرگانی بین‌المللی، اصول ترابری، مدیریت استراتژیک، سیاستگذاری حمل و نقل و بازرگانی، اصول حقوق و بیمه دریایی، اقتصاد ترابری، مدیریت بین‌المللی کالا، کنوانسیون‌های بین‌المللی حمل و نقل، گمرکی و بازرگانی،‌ مدیریت پشتیبانی و توزیع.


دروس تخصصی گرایش مناطق ویژه:


پروژه  تحقیقاتی، اصول، انواع و نمونه‌های مناطق ویژه،‌ تولیدی و تجاری،  نمونه‌های مناطق و بنادر ویژه و مراکز بار، اصول و مبانی خصوصی‌سازی،  سرمایه‌گذاری و توسعه منطقه‌ای. گرایش گمرکیدانشجویان گرایش گمرکی با  قوانین و مقررات گمرکی، مقررات عمومی صادرات و واردات و انواع کالاها و  محصولات وارداتی یا صادراتی آشنا می‌شوند تا بتوانند امور گمرکی را هرچه  دقیق‌تر، سهل‌تر و بهتر انجام دهند.


دروس تخصصی گرایش گمرکی:


پروژه تحقیقاتی، بهره وری سازمانی،‌ مدیریت  پایانه‌ها، قوانین و مقررات گمرکی، مقررات عمومی صادرات و واردات،  شیمی(کانی‌ها و فلزات)، شناخت الیاف و مصنوعات آن، کانتینر و وسایل  بار.گرایش بندر و کشتیرانی در این گرایش اصول و وسایل حرکت و نگهداری کشتی،  اهمیت وسایل کمک ناوبری بندری در هدایت ایمن کشتی‌ها، انواع وسایل نگهداری  و حمل بار در بنادر و پایانه‌های زمینی و دریایی، انواع قراردادهای  حمل کالا و خصوصیات حمل و نقل دریایی آموزش داده می‌شود تا فارغ‌التحصیلان  این رشته عملیات حمل و نقل کالا را در بنادر به طور مؤثر و مفید برعهده  بگیرند.


دروس تخصصی گرایش بندر و کشتیرانی:


اصول ناوبری، اصول مهندسی دریایی، پروژه تحقیقاتی، بهره‌وری سازمانی، کانتینر و وسایل حمل‌ بار، مدیریت و تدارکات بندری، مدیریت و تدارکات کشتیرانی،‌ مدیریت فرماندهی کشتی.
*

----------

